# 11/29 catfishing



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

HUNTSMAN and i went up by the Conowingo damn to do some fishing with our friend Nick for some big catfish. nick promised us we would be in for a treat if the weather held out. after getting to his house @ 11pm we were out on the water by 12. it was a very cold night to say the least 23 for the low with a 25 mph south easterly wind. by 12:30 Huntsman had a nice hit with heavy 25 pounder after he reeled him in. nick said we were in a good spot and we should be into them pretty good soon. he didnt lie. seems as soon as we got lines in we were getting hits and fighting big cats coming over the side. we ended up filling the cooler up with 16 in total. biggest cat was 31" 35 lbs. i have pics i just cant get them to load.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Any Flatheads?.... or all Channel cats?


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice report. Congrats on your catch.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Any Flatheads?.... or all Channel cats?


that 2nd pic was a flathead ...theyre mixed in there though. definitely there.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

forgot to add for bait we used black salties.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

nice catches! did you guys fish above or below the damn? thinking about taking a trip there sometime during winter


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

QBALL said:


> forgot to add for bait we used black salties.


WOW! Those are some big boys. Definitely a productive nite. 

Were you using them under bobbers. Loose a lot of gear on the bottom in the "dam pool" area, I know that, right?

Where'd ya get the "live" Black Salties QBALL? Mail order?


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

viper2788 said:


> nice catches! did you guys fish above or below the damn? thinking about taking a trip there sometime during winter


we were above the dam in about 25' of water.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

CaliYellowtail said:


> WOW! Those are some big boys. Definitely a productive nite.
> 
> Were you using them under bobbers. Loose a lot of gear on the bottom in the "dam pool" area, I know that, right?
> 
> Where'd ya get the "live" Black Salties QBALL? Mail order?


you can get them from Clydes in bmore. just let them drift a little off the bottom and hook them in the tail area.....they swim a little and wham! it doesnt take long if they are there.  we had a couple of snags lost maybe 3 hooks ....not a bad trade off. ive lost more gear during daylight lol!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice going man, you seem to be on a roll.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice catch!

Got to love the folks who get out and fish in this weather. True fisherman know that you can fish year round.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

Talapia said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> Got to love the folks who get out and fish in this weather. True fisherman know that you can fish year round.


+1


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

QBALL said:


> HUNTSMAN and i went up by the Conowingo damn to do some fishing with our friend Nick for some big catfish. nick promised us we would be in for a treat if the weather held out. after getting to his house @ 11pm we were out on the water by 12. it was a very cold night to say the least 23 for the low with a 25 mph south easterly wind. by 12:30 Huntsman had a nice hit with heavy 25 pounder after he reeled him in. nick said we were in a good spot and we should be into them pretty good soon. he didnt lie. seems as soon as we got lines in we were getting hits and fighting big cats coming over the side. we ended up filling the cooler up with 16 in total. biggest cat was 31" 35 lbs. i have pics i just cant get them to load.


WOW a new WARRIOR to Team Warrior - *"Q" Ball*. Way to go guy.


----------



## QBALL (Jun 26, 2014)

catman said:


> WOW a new WARRIOR to Team Warrior - *"Q" Ball*. Way to go guy.


thank you and ill wear my badge proudly


----------

